

Eric Ries, The Lean Startup. 16th January 2012. Attendee List. - rayhano
http://thebln.com/2012/01/eric-ries-the-lean-startup-16th-january-2012-attendee-list/
It's like Will and Kate getting married all over again. Everyone is stopping work to get a look at Eric Ries:<p>http://thebln.com/2012/01/eric-ries-the-lean-startup-16th-january-2012-attendee-list/
======
rayhano
What? Who changed this submission??

There is no humour left in the world...

